# Question on levels



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi. I was feeling pretty good there. My TSH was at 50 at one point and so i was being gradually increased. Eventually and finally no more muscle pain or joint pain. Could actually think again. Then the doctor's office called and said i was a bit hyper and she was going to drop the dosage. So I went from a dosage of 0.25 to 0.2. Now I'm aching all over again and miserable. The TSH value at that last test was:

0,05 (Normal range 0,27-4.20)

Can't I go back?

Jeez. I don't want to go through this again. Is there such a thing as a dosage of 0.225?

Addie


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, my T4 was normal.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess no one has the time nor inclination to answer.
I guess people are busy.

later.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's your free t4 and free t3 values? A this point, TSH is semi-irrelevant. A nice piece of the puzzle, but you should dose off the frees and how you feel.

That's a hefty dose. Do you still have your thyroid? I wonder if you would do better on a lower levo dose and add in cytomel? Or look at t4/t3 combination meds? But you really won't know until you get that free t3 value.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

At least you know there was a place where you felt good, and now it's about finding a compromise with the doc. I wonder about alternating doses-- 2-3 days a week trying the higher dose. I also think Joplin's suggestion about adding T3 is a good conversation to have. Maybe with t3, you won't feel the joint pain and fog and your tsh won't be so suppressed. I agree that a FT4 and FT3 will be necessary to figure out what to try next. (I saw you mentioned a normal T4...is it in the normal range or in the top 1/3rd of the range?).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> Hi. I was feeling pretty good there. My TSH was at 50 at one point and so i was being gradually increased. Eventually and finally no more muscle pain or joint pain. Could actually think again. Then the doctor's office called and said i was a bit hyper and she was going to drop the dosage. So I went from a dosage of 0.25 to 0.2. Now I'm aching all over again and miserable. The TSH value at that last test was:
> 
> 0,05 (Normal range 0,27-4.20)
> 
> ...


It would seem your doc is a TSH worshipper; please read this...................

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you andros. I've printed this article off and am taking to the doctor tomorrow. If you remember me I had a TSH of 50 back last year in the spring and was very ill. The doctor overreacted and gave me .4 synthroid which she then adjusted down to .25. She has now adjusted down to .2. I checked with the pharmacist and the .2 was the dosage I was at when I ended up with a TSH of 50. So there's something rotten in the state of denmark methinks. I put myself back up to .25 and will see her tomorrow. I only know how I feel and I feel like I'm sinking again. My voice has gone harsh, my throat has phlegm, my aches and pains and tiredness are back with a vengeance. Dammit! I despair for us all. I'm looking frantically for a specialist in the region and its not happening so far...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> Thank you andros. I've printed this article off and am taking to the doctor tomorrow. If you remember me I had a TSH of 50 back last year in the spring and was very ill. The doctor overreacted and gave me .4 synthroid which she then adjusted down to .25. She has now adjusted down to .2. I checked with the pharmacist and the .2 was the dosage I was at when I ended up with a TSH of 50. So there's something rotten in the state of denmark methinks. I put myself back up to .25 and will see her tomorrow. I only know how I feel and I feel like I'm sinking again. My voice has gone harsh, my throat has phlegm, my aches and pains and tiredness are back with a vengeance. Dammit! I despair for us all. I'm looking frantically for a specialist in the region and its not happening so far...


Good to hear from you and please do let us know if your doc listens to reason tomorrow. If not, a' doctor shopping you will go.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

And its Doctor Shopping I'm a going...

sigh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> And its Doctor Shopping I'm a going...
> 
> sigh


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; sugars!! Wah!!! Have you been looking around?


----------

